# Thumping in the middle of the night



## serenz (Oct 26, 2008)

I've seen Sugar thumped 3 times over the past year (in the afternoon) for no apparent reason. I have no idea why...

He's been thumping for the past few nights and it's waking me up.

Anyone know why??


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2008)

I think alot of times that they smell or see or feel things we don't, and I think that is the reason most of the time for the thumping. Something isn't right with their environment, so they feel the need to thump. It shouldn't be anything you hear often though. Some do it more than others though.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had a few times when someone decided to thump or jingle their bells to get our attention in the middle of the night. I swear sometimes they think their bells are just for them to beckon room service!

Anyhow, with the thumping:

Once it was a mouse who had found its way into our home and to the hay that Bo had tossed out of his cage. He warned and warned us for about a week when finally I found evidence that a mouse had been visiting - took care of the situation and Bo didn't thump anymore.

Clover thumped for a few nights when we moved her to a different spot in the familyroom.


----------



## serenz (Oct 27, 2008)

AngelnSnuffy
You know what.. afterreading this, it reminds me of my dog. She once sat at my door barking at nothing. NOTHING! She was barking so fiercely like something was there. Asians actually believe that dogs can see ghosts. I was sooo freaked out. I don't know if this is the same reason Sugar was thumping.. :?

Bo B Bunny

LOL! Mine scratch their playpen when they want food. I don't think it's a mouse visiting our place.. lol 

They've been living in the same place ever since I brought them back. I've read so much about rabbits and checked out theirplaypen for any suspicious things. Really don't know what I've left out.. but after reading AngelnSnuffyreply.. Can rabbits see those things? Sugar has a neighbour living right beside him and he doesn't thump. :?


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 27, 2008)

I know that Frankie thumps and boxs at the cage side when he's hungry. Of course, he wants food at 5:00am, and breakfast it's served untill 8:00am. But he'll thump and box until he get's his way. I only give in because I need sleep after doing a show that keeps me out until 3 in the morning.

Or maybe it's a lionhead thing? Frankie's the only diva rabbit I've ever owned. Everyone else is happy with the way the house is run. Oh no, not Frankie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh and Bo thumped alot before one of the earthquakes and will do that with a storm.

Our cat hides in the towel/blanket closets when he senses a storm coming... we can always tell it will thunder and lightning soon! LOL! 

Our dog starts whining and barking when she knows my hubby is on his way home. He has odd hours, and works out of town sometimes (right now he's gone all week) and we will realize he's almost home from how she's acting. What's funny is that he's about 5 to 10 miles from our house when she starts it. She even did it at the vet's office one time - our vet is near our home so she "sensed" him there also. She started acting up in the office and I said to the vet, I think my hubby is on his way home...... and she looked at me funny and I explained. About 5 minutes later, we heard/saw his truck pass her office! and Sydney barked really loud.

MY POINT IS: It could be something outside that the bunnies hear like a bird/owl/raccoon/whatever.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 27, 2008)

I live on a street near a university wherethere are a lot of college kids out at night fooling around. 
I hear a lot of thumping at night ; I think that it's provoked bystreet noise


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 27, 2008)

Your Bunnies are just STUNNING:heartbeat:. 

If you lived closer I would definetely Bunny Nap the two of them.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

One time when Toby was thumping, it turned out that one of my hamsters had gotten loose! I think he was watching the ham-ham, too! As soon as I turned on the light and went to see what Toby was doing, he started looking towards the hamsters and scratching near their cage. I looked over, there was a little hamster scampering across the floor!

He tends to nibble/pull on his cage bars before a pressure front comes through, too. I can gauge how my head is going to feel (I get headaches from pressure/weather fronts) by how often Toby pesters me at night!


----------



## serenz (Oct 30, 2008)

LedaHartwood


LOL! Mine scratches their playpens when they want food. Especially when my alarm goes off in the morning. Both will scratch till I stand upto fill their bowls. Thanks to them I won't be late for work. LOL

Bo B Bunny

Yeah.. I know cats and dogs do that. I don't know what kind of abilities rabbits have.. ya.. might be an animal. My dad. LOL.. 

angieluv


hmm.. maybe it's the cars.. but I'm not too sure really... think they're kinda used to this kinda sounds already. He just normally hides if something scares him. but thumping in the middle of the night is just really different. Really clueless.. :?

SOOOSKA


You want them!?!? I can ship Sugar to you. He's really naughty. Daddy likes to put his nose thru the playpen but Sugar keeps biting him. Daddy's mouth area was white and everytime Sugar bites him. The parts bitten turns black(fur). Weird. 








kherrmann3

Awwww... that's sooo cuteeeeeeeeee.. but.. currently they're my only pets. I used to have a dog and hamsters. Once my hamsters got out of their cage and my dog got to one of them as a snack. =~~ Though I know it's not on purpose.. She's a Jack Russell, it's just their in their blood to chase.. She was hiding behind my mum when I came home. Ohhh she knows she's in trouble...


----------

